# EVH 5153 100 w or EVH 5153 100 stealth?



## Brumlicr (Apr 10, 2016)

So I play progressive tech metal and I'm looking to get a new amp soon. Trying to decide between the initial EVH 5150 iii 100 w and the revamped 5150 iii 100 w stealth version. Anyone know if the stealth version is worth the extra cash? Is it better? Also considering maybe an engl powerball possibly idk.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 10, 2016)

They had the stealth at my local guitar store for a few years. It sounded absolutely massive.


----------



## Recto (Apr 10, 2016)

I went with the 50 watt and saved a ton of cash. I was in the same boat choosing between the 50 watt and the stealth. Wasn't enough of a difference for me to shell out the $1200 difference. It's whatever one you dig. You may here things I didn't here.


----------



## Jayd41 (Apr 10, 2016)

May I also recommend the 50 watt version. 

Then take the cash you saved, and send it to Voodoo Amps and get their mods done to it.

I know a guy who kept his Voodoo modded 50 watt and sold his Stealth if that tells you anything...


----------



## PBGas (Apr 10, 2016)

Love the Stealth version!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2016)

The Stealth version has a bit more gain, thicker low mids, and a more aggressive sound. Probably the closest you can get to a 5150/6505 while retaining the tightness of the 5153. the 5153S also features independent resonance controls for each channel, while the regular 5153 only has a presence control.


----------



## jc986 (Apr 10, 2016)

The difference between the normal versions (50w or 100w) and the Stealth is very minor in my experience. Mostly just a ton more gain on tap in Ch1 and Ch2, and the biggest difference is in Ch2. I don't think it is worth the difference in price, especially considering you can have the 50w or the 100w modded to Stealth specs for a lot less than the price difference buying them new. The Stealth models all start as a standard 100w circuit in the factory and are modded to Stealth spec. There's info on this here (designer of the EVH series Howard Kaplan even comments): http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/how-to-add-the-5150-iii-resonance-mod.1542953/


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 11, 2016)

I've nearly bought a Stealth a few times. I have a 50w, and wish they made a 50w stealth (though the Voodoo mods are all anyone needs I've been told). It's true there isn't a tremendous difference between the Stealth and original. But it does sound more aggressive and feels more tweakable from the resonance knobs and extra gain. It's the only 5153 that doesn't have the roundness in the low end, i.e. it doesn't sound very "Fenderized". What sold me on it's sound was playing a Randall Satan side by side with both 5153 100w amps: the Stealth complimented the Satan much better. Again, just my opinion, and the 50w mods sound pretty tasty. I'll probably go for a mod before selling the thing to see how it sits next to my KSR Ares.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Apr 11, 2016)

I really wanted a smaller amp with big tubes that sounded great. 
Grabbed a great deal on a new one and shipped straight to Kruse for the works including Stealth specs. It sounds fantastic. The dual gain/volume controls are a must; the variac is way cool 50W-25W-15W-7W-3W.

I've had Voodoo stuff before and loved his work too! I might get another just to check it out, lol.

Here's some quick clips:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/bbmpideas/7falling-4-8-16[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/crankyrayhanky/too-close-4-7-16#t=2:33[/SC]


----------



## svart (Apr 12, 2016)

Brumlicr said:


> So I play progressive tech metal and I'm looking to get a new amp soon. Trying to decide between the initial EVH 5150 iii 100 w and the revamped 5150 iii 100 w stealth version. Anyone know if the stealth version is worth the extra cash? Is it better? Also considering maybe an engl powerball possibly idk.



To me it sounded more 'alive' than the regular 5150 III... I went for the stealth and I play about the same style. It cuts through with a bit more saturation than the regular version and it packs a mean punch imo. 

the only 'downside' of the stealth is that you got to keep the gain ridiculously low on the clean channel to be able to have a clean sound, turn crunchy real fast. 

Overall I'd say get the stealth, it does what the regular can do and then some  I still got a facewide grin everytime I fire it up, since day one.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Apr 13, 2016)

I own the stealth and the 2x12 combo, and my other guitarist owns the 50w head. 

The stealth is excellent. Build quality seems way better than its preceding amps. Going from dirty to clean is seemless. I got mine used for a good deal. I suppose I could live with the 50w head if I owned one, but the stealth buries his 50w in the mix. The Blue channel on the stealth is different. On the original, it's more bognerish, on the stealth it's much more tight diezelish. dry kinda. I could live with any of the EVH amps probably, but the resonance controls are a must, and the 100w doesn't have them. That's my take...


----------



## musicaldeath (Apr 13, 2016)

Another +1 for the Stealth. Had mine since Feb and I love it. The independent resonance controls are awesome as well.


----------



## viesczy (Apr 14, 2016)

I have the 50 watt and the Stealth, I had the 50 watt first.

If $ wasn't an issue, definitely go with the Stealth for 3 true channels w independent controls. That's the reason I got the Stealth, I hated not having 3 independent channels (the green to blue volume jump is irritating 

If $ is an issue, the 50 watt really sounds close to the Stealth and you'll never miss the 50 watts as even the 50 watt can set cinder blocks on fire @ 200 yards. 

I can't comment on the PBII, but the PB mark 1 is the only amp I returned because I was disappointed in its tones/build quality.

Derek


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 7, 2016)

So here are my experiences so far:
KVH5150 50w head modded by Kruse to Stealth specs ( I never heard it stock, I sent it straight away for mods)
EVH stock 100w

*KVH*
Green
This seems to reflect what I read about 100w stealth. It breaks up quickly around 10 oclock or so. Sounds great! I typically use it anywhere from 9-11 oclock depending on how clean or gritty I need my "cleans". I like a little grit

Blue
This is amazing. Max the gain (or a little less), hit it with a OD clean boost and let it rip. I freaking love this channel. 10-12 o'clock gets some cool crunch but still on the aggressive side with full mids which I like a lot

Red
This one has me perplexed. I love me some brutality, but this one is kind of extreme. Not digging any OD boosts on this one, but with no boost I like it as it is an aggressive tone with lots of lows and a chimey Cameronish pick attack thing going on. I can't find a place for this sound in my rock sets. Even in extreme detuning chugging tunes I think the Blue boosted kicks it ass. It doesn;t help that the red is way harder to control as far as bad feedback and hiss (Blue is no issue)

stock *EVH 100w*
I finally got to try one! I was shocked at how clean the green was. The blue was much more vintage and I would never use it for my hi gain stuff- even gain maxed with an OD Boost. Great tone though. The Red actually reminded me a lot of the KVH Blue (?)

So I wonder if my KVH thoughts reflect those with the stealth 100w head? I'm half tempted to send the KVM back out to revoice the red closer to blue or closer to stock evh red, but the teenager angst in me likes the uncontrollable gain there, lol. I think KVH RED may sound better recording than libe so far.


----------

